# Twin delivery, one stillborn



## astough (Sep 9, 2011)

My physician delivered a set of twins vaginally, one was stillborn     The patient was full term.

I have never billed for this type of situation before and was hoping that someone could help me with both ICD-9 and CPT-4 codes.  Do I bill for both babies??  Thank You!!


----------



## smidge1 (Sep 9, 2011)

Based on information you provided:

You would code for both deliveries 59400 twin A and 59409-51 Twin B

Dx: 656.4 for stilborn and 651.__ , choose option for 2 other digits based on your notes.
      Do not forget to use the V code for placenta status also.


----------

